
Ask HN: Hiring freelancer to build app? - paza
I have an idea for a web app. I want to hire freelancer to build it. I would like to know how you hire them.
======
teejayvanslyke
Paul is spot on below re: communications overhead. When you distill what it is
we programmers actually do, only a small fraction of it is programming itself.
The real value is in helping you distill your idea into something that the
marketplace will embrace. Being able to execute an application in XYZ language
or ABC framework is important, but not nearly as valuable as understanding
what and why you're building the thing in the first place.

Because of this, I'd recommend vetting your candidates based on their ability
to take your idea and produce an actionable plan. Some things to keep in mind:

\- Are they actively and constructively criticizing your idea in the pursuit
of understanding how they can add value, or are they constantly nodding "yes"?

\- When you ask them to provide a proposal, does it give you confidence they
understand what you want to build? Or is it vague and open to interpretation?

\- And perhaps most importantly: Do you think you'll enjoy working with the
person? You'll be communicating with them constantly for the duration of the
project.

I _love_ talking about this stuff and would be happy to talk more about
finding your great match. Email me: tj@guilded.co

------
paulgrimes1
Find someone local to you and commission them to build it to your brief. Sure,
it costs more than it would if you commissioned a remote developer to do it,
but the savings in communication overhead and collaboration easily offsets
this. Also, you'll contribute to your local economy and build a relationship
with a trusted dev partner.

I own and run a web development company in Melbourne, Australia, and always
advise potential remote clients that they're better off doing this to begin,
until they are very confident in properly briefing and communicating to remote
developers.

Godspeed!

------
immortalmathgod
Hi @paza,

I actually build enterprise web/mobile applications. I am not sure exactly
what you are looking for, but there are some companies (not including mine
that can be an option). Checkout isbx.com or you can email me at
sirrele@science37.com

